# FOB's



## dugy40 (May 28, 2010)

I looked around and havent seen anyone talking about Fobs. For those that dont know it stands for Fletching Only Better, they are supposed to be state of the art technology for arrow flight, anyone try these yet? I am going to try them I think. Would like to hear others opinions that have tryed them.


----------



## dugy40 (May 28, 2010)

*Guess I should have searched first*

I found talk of fobs many times on this forum, was really surprised how long they have been around.


----------



## TsavoCreek (Jan 24, 2006)

*FOBs*

I've shot Blazers for years. Last year I tried FOBS and didn't notice alot of difference at first. Mostly now the differences I see is at 40 yards or greater. Tighter groups. I also see much less wind drift. 

Give'm a shot. 

John


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

this will be my 3rd year with them. Really like them for hunting, and if you mess one up, you can pop another on and be good to go in 13 seconds or less.

try em, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:thumbs_up

:izza:



AmishArcher said:


> this will be my 3rd year with them. Really like them for hunting, and if you mess one up, you can pop another on and be good to go in 13 seconds or less.
> 
> try em, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## mathews95 (Jan 9, 2010)

i like em


----------

